

Apple has Paid 20 Billion to iOS Devs - bitonomics
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/apple-has-paid-20-billion-to-ios-devs-half-of-it-in-the-past-year/

======
bellerocky
> That means around $5 billion was paid out in the last six months.

I imagine a lot of that is because software like Microsoft's Office for iPad,
that only recently came out and Microsoft is paid through Apple's program.

